# 3 Week Attack



## Gaz_9 (Nov 8, 2005)

As Part Of My Christmas 05 Routine Im Going For Broke These Next Three Weeks So Decided To Post New Journal For This Intense 'phase'. Not Got Any Money Untill The End Of The Month So Wont Be Drinking On Weekends (which Is One Of My Major Downfalls I Think!) And Cant Afford To Go Out Or Do Much So It's Ideal Time To Hit It Hard. Recent Trouble With Hamstring And Shoulders Gone Now Too So I Can Give It 100%!

Start Date 7 - 11 - 05
Finish Date 25 - 11 -05

Upon Finishing This Phase I Will Mix It Up Again And Post Back On My Old Thread.

Targets 

2 X 10 Pull Ups
Down To 12.7 Stone

Trying To Acomplish This Through Weights And Some Caedio (dark At Nights So Unless I Get Some Football Matches In Might Be Dificult!)

Its A Bit Of An Experiment, Might Work Might Not But Im Going To Give It 100% And Really Go For It. Iv Seen Some Really Good Strength Gains So I Want To Buid On It!


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 8, 2005)

*07-11-05*

Workout 1: Chest/Bicep

3 sets of 10 reps

1. Bench Press (43kg + bar)
2. DB Press/fly superset (20kg)
3. DB Curl (20kg)
4. Hammer Curl (20kg)
5. Reverse Curl (20kg)


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 9, 2005)

Shoulders/Back/Triceps

3 sets 10 reps

Upright Rows 23kg + bar
Bent Over Rows 23kg + bar
Shoulder Press 23kg + bar
Lateral Raise 10kg 
Front Raise 10kg
Tricep Extension 20 kg


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 10, 2005)

*9-11-05*
Lower Body/Abs
3 x 10
Squats 23kg+bar
SLDL 23kg+bar
Leg Extension 20kg
Leg Curl 20kg
Sit Ups


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 10, 2005)

*10-11-05*

Chest/Arms

1. Bench Press (43kg + bar)
2. DB Press/fly superset (20kg)
3. DB Curl (20kg)
4. Hammer Curl (20kg)
5. Reverse Curl (20kg)


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey Gaz,

Glad to here everything is healed up on you.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 12, 2005)

*11-11-05*

5 a side soccer - 1 hour.

felt quite good considering id not done any cardio since hamstring went. hamstring started hurting towards the end, especially when sprinting so i just eased off a bit.
glad to be back playing though!


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 13, 2005)

*12-11-05*

Shoulders/Back/Triceps

3 sets 10 reps

Upright Rows 23kg + bar
Bent Over Rows 23kg + bar
Shoulder Press 23kg + bar
Lateral Raise 10kg 
Front Raise 10kg
Tricep Extension 20 kg

hamstrings not feeling brilliant but it was first game back last night so we'll see how it feels next week.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 13, 2005)

*13-11-05*

Day Off

Rest before Lower Body workout tommorow. hopefully my hamstring will feel ok. aching quite badly today. i want to get some more cardio in next week hopefully - seeing good strength and muscular gains but want to really start burning the fat up!


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 16, 2005)

*14-11-05*

well, into the second week now. hamstrings hurting and im hoping to play five a side later in the week so iv decided to rest another day and not chance it missing football. i am going to carry on tommorow with chest and biceps and then move on to shoulder/back/tris for wednesday. thursday i will be able to play football hopefully and then friday see how i feel about doing some lower body work or skip it again if i am feeling pain after the football and get back onto chest and arms


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 16, 2005)

*15-11-05-*

Chest/Arms

1. Bench Press (43kg + bar)
2. DB Press/fly superset (20kg)
3. DB Curl (20kg)
4. Hammer Curl (20kg)
5. Reverse Curl (20kg)

hamstrings still aching- its really annoying me. done some stretching today i just wish it would get better!


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 17, 2005)

*16-11-05*

Shoulders/Back/Triceps

3 sets 10 reps

Upright Rows 23kg + bar
Bent Over Rows 23kg + bar
Shoulder Press 23kg + bar
Lateral Raise 10kg 
Front Raise 10kg
Tricep Extension 20 kg

feeling quite good, feel like im definitely making progreess. got football thursday and friday now too so as long as i take care with my hamstring it should be a good end to the week. then hopefully get some weights done saturday, day off sunday and then go all out on my last week of this plan! im happy with results so far!


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 18, 2005)

*17-11-05*

5 a side football for 60mins. hamstring hurting quite a bit and really fustrating but i came through ok i think. mobility limited a bit and in quite a bit of pain but played through it. iced it after i got home and then had a hot bath. playing again tommorow so ill have to wath how i go as i think 2 days in a row might be a bit hard on the hamstring. cant wait to get back to 100%!

nice to have 60mins cardio though and game was enjoyable!


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 22, 2005)

*18-11-05*
5 a side soccer again - hamstring hurting so only lasted 40mins before having to go in goal!


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 22, 2005)

*19-11-05*
day off -hamstring a bit better than i thought it would be after the agony last night


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 22, 2005)

*20-11-05*
day off


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 22, 2005)

*21-11-05*
final week, still feeling sore and very tired for some reason so resting again today but will be playing squash tomorrow then get a couple of heavy lifts in wed and thu before soccer again friday. hope hamstrings ok tommorow!


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 22, 2005)

*22-11-05*

squash 50mins. hamstring feeling ok, a bit painfull when darting for ball but quite an easy game so wasnt to bad. need to hit the weight hard tommorow night!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Gaz,

Good to see you running again.  You've been going at it pretty hard.  Glad to hear you are liking the results.


----------

